# Few 1DXII samples



## BRunner (Mar 26, 2016)

Mostly at higher ISO, converted with DPP4.4.20.0, no noise reduction, no sharpening. ISO25600 looks truly amazing to me! EXIF is preserved.

https://www.mediafire.com/folder/wbmdol71rqeqr/1DXII

UPDATE: After playing little bit more with the files, I've added files with color NR applied (filename starts with NR). I wouldn't hesitate to use ISO25600 with this camera!

.zip file download from another site, in case of hassle with ads on mediafire:
- no NR applied - http://ulozto.net/x8HkLqQp/1dxiijpg-zip
- color NR applied - http://ulozto.net/xgAjsoQo/1dxiinr-zip


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 26, 2016)

BRunner said:


> Mostly at higher ISO, converted with DPP4.4.20.0, no noise reduction, no sharpening. ISO25600 looks truly amazing to me!
> 
> https://www.mediafire.com/folder/wbmdol71rqeqr/1DXII



Thanks for the images. Please post more, different venues and genres. Also, what are your impressions of the camera now that you have used it? How does it compare to I?

sek


----------



## sanj (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks for posting!! Can you please tell me how to check which files are ISO 25600? Thx...


----------



## TommyLee (Mar 26, 2016)

thanks....
these are fun..
...just a quick look....
I am already glad I ordered the 1Dx this cycle.. missed the 1 series..
...
I am ready to get mine
I will have mine the day they ship US

/////////////

I have 5D3... I see...about... 2 stops better noise in 1dx2

some
25,000 iso looks like 4000 or 5000 .. on the 5D3...

/////

this camera will work well with the 35L II...
I had sigma...35 art which was an excellent lens...this is an improvement... in all things..
colors, sharp-edge, bokeh..speed to get focus (where sigma was a little less performing)

so this iso topic means something to me 
...especially with a fast lens..

club shots of musicians will be more fun now...
with 35L II and 85L II


----------



## BRunner (Mar 26, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> Thanks for the images. Please post more, different venues and genres. Also, what are your impressions of the camera now that you have used it? How does it compare to I?
> 
> sek



Unfortunately I had only ~5 minutes to play with the camera. As 1DsIII and 1DIV owner, most of the time I've spend fighting the slightly different button layout and completely new to me AF system :


----------



## BRunner (Mar 26, 2016)

sanj said:


> Thanks for posting!! Can you please tell me how to check which files are ISO 25600? Thx...



I've renamed the files, now filename contains ISO number. EXIF is preserved too.


----------



## zim (Mar 26, 2016)

Appreciate the efforts BR but I've given up on that mediafire site, can't download anything and it's trying to put advertising garbage on my machine, not impressed with that.


----------



## BRunner (Mar 26, 2016)

zim said:


> Appreciate the efforts BR but I've given up on that mediafire site, can't download anything and it's trying to put advertising garbage on my machine, not impressed with that.



Sorry, I use AdBlock, I don't see the ads... Anyway here is .zip download from another site, hope this will work better http://ulozto.net/x8HkLqQp/1dxiijpg-zip


----------



## BRunner (Mar 26, 2016)

The lack of pattern noise is very promising, with some color NR applied even the ISO 51200 file cleans up nicely in DPP.


----------



## BRunner (Mar 26, 2016)

After playing little bit more with the files, I've added files with color NR applied (filename starts with NR). I wouldn't hesitate to use ISO25600 with this camera!


----------



## ehouli (Mar 26, 2016)

I don't see this very promising, a friend tried while ina trip a Nikon D750 that has more resolution and is not a just released camera and has better quality even at 51.200 on a less than ideal light.

With more light, the 1Dx mk II should have better noise handling than what I am seeing here, if Canon doesn't develop better sensores, I think they should state their cameras are only for "Daylight" photography.


----------



## scyrene (Mar 26, 2016)

ehouli said:


> I don't see this very promising, a friend tried while ina trip a Nikon D750 that has more resolution and is not a just released camera and has better quality even at 51.200 on a less than ideal light.
> 
> With more light, the 1Dx mk II should have better noise handling than what I am seeing here, if Canon doesn't develop better sensores, I think they should state their cameras are only for "Daylight" photography.



Got some samples/comparisons to back that up? If you think these results are useless for anything other than daylight photography, then you can't have done much photography in poor light.


----------



## KiagiJ (Mar 26, 2016)

These original pics don't have noise reduction so I'm hoping the noise reduction in-camera is as great as the 6D or better with the new processor. I find 12800 iso just about useable on the 6D and have been hoping the 1dx2 I've preordered will have 2 stops over the 6D as I believe the 1dx had one stop over it. Anyway I'm hoping for 51200 to be the max useable, which isn't represented by these noisy examples but hopefully the in-camera noise reduction on the production model will make it happen!


----------



## karmal67 (Mar 26, 2016)

It would be helpful to have some raw files to really judge how well does the 1dx II


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 26, 2016)

ehouli said:


> I don't see this very promising, a friend tried while ina trip a Nikon D750 that has more resolution and is not a just released camera and has better quality even at 51.200 on a less than ideal light.



I'm pretty sure the D750 photos had noise reduction applied unlike these ones...


----------



## BRunner (Mar 26, 2016)

ehouli said:


> I don't see this very promising, a friend tried while ina trip a Nikon D750 that has more resolution and is not a just released camera and has better quality even at 51.200 on a less than ideal light.
> 
> With more light, the 1Dx mk II should have better noise handling than what I am seeing here, if Canon doesn't develop better sensores, I think they should state their cameras are only for "Daylight" photography.



Sorry but, I see different picture. Even 3 years old 1DX is better at ISO51200 than D750 (RAW samples from imaging-resource.com). The 1DXII shows slightly more luminance noise, but color noise is less blotchy, finer and more naturally distributed, without patterns. It will respond much better to noise reduction.


----------



## karmal67 (Mar 26, 2016)

But in fact, how do you say certain things the 1dxii and better than the test cameras .. all is to see how it behaves with raw ... I'm sure it will be even better


----------



## RGF (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks for posting these.

Curious - what are likely reasons for the delay.


----------



## BRunner (Mar 26, 2016)

karmal67 said:


> But in fact, how do you say certain things the 1dxii and better than the test cameras .. all is to see how it behaves with raw ... I'm sure it will be even better



If you read my first post, all these samples are processed from RAW with Canon Digital Photo Professional 4.4.20. After third party RAW converters get full support of 1DXII, I expect even better results. But even now, it's possible to say, that this camera is better than 1DX at all ISOs. See my low ISO comparison here:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=29425.0


----------



## JMZawodny (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks for the samples. Looking back at some of the RAW ISO 6400 images I've taken with my 5D2, it appears that the 1Dx2 at ISO 25600 has no more noise. It is difficult to judge the quality accurately since the photos are of completely different subjects and the 1Dx2 may be more than 2 stops better (I suspect it is, but not a full 3 stops better). It will be interesting to compare them side by side this summer in a controlled test and crunch the raw data to produce quantitative metrics of performance.


----------



## brianftpc (Mar 26, 2016)

why is the dpi 350. probably a noob question...but my 1dx and 5dsr pics are both 300 dpi


----------



## Luckshot (Mar 26, 2016)

brianftpc said:


> why is the dpi 350. probably a noob question...but my 1dx and 5dsr pics are both 300 dpi



Until a digital file has to be output, the DPI is just a setting. It’s for converting pixels to in/cm measurements for printing or saving to a specific size.

Suppose a client wants a “8 inch wide jpeg at 300dpi”, the resulting file will be 2400px (8*300) wide. The could also specify a higher or lower DPI, and the pixel size would change accordingly.

Pixels inside the computer, DPI outside the computer.


----------



## BRunner (Mar 26, 2016)

Other comparison, 5DII at ISO3200 and 1DXII at ISO25600, both pushed 3EV in DPP4.4.20 and converted to B/W to show the pattern noise in image (or lack off in case of 1DXII).
Of course, you can't break laws of physics, so there is obviously more photon noise and lower dynamic range in ISO25600 shot, but the lack of any pattern noise makes the image more usable in my eyes! 
BTW: the pattern noise even at low ISOs was main reason why I've switched from 5DII to 1DsIII 4 years ago....and skipped 5DIII too....

*5DII ISO3200 +3EV*







*1DXII ISO25600 +3EV*


----------



## karmal67 (Mar 26, 2016)

Very good at last I think the ISO 25600 are usable now


----------



## ehouli (Mar 26, 2016)

scyrene said:


> ehouli said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see this very promising, a friend tried while ina trip a Nikon D750 that has more resolution and is not a just released camera and has better quality even at 51.200 on a less than ideal light.
> ...



I'll give you something more useful: The original NEF files so you can open them in ACR and see it yourself

Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/2y6xa325si5ck87/AAAJ0iHiKzNHUPQH1Up3nuNwa?dl=0


----------



## CanoKnight (Mar 26, 2016)

Does this mean the 5d4/5dx is delayed too ???


----------



## BRunner (Mar 26, 2016)

ehouli said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > ehouli said:
> ...



Well, still worse than even plain1DX...try harder


----------



## whothafunk (Mar 26, 2016)

TommyLee said:


> 25,000 iso looks like 4000 or 5000 .. on the 5D3...


Nice troll. No way 7D2 has so much noise at ISO 2000/2500. 

(for reference: 7D2 is about 1 stop noiser than 5D3)


----------



## Diltiazem (Mar 26, 2016)

ehouli said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > ehouli said:
> ...



D750 high ISO noise is similar to 6D and that is pretty good, but nothing extraordinary. 
Please see here
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/image-comparison/fullscreen?attr18=daylight&attr13_0=canon_eos5dmkiii&attr13_1=sony_a7rii&attr13_2=canon_eos6d&attr13_3=nikon_d750&attr15_0=raw&attr15_1=raw&attr15_2=raw&attr15_3=raw&attr16_0=12800&attr16_1=12800&attr16_2=12800&attr16_3=12800&attr171_0=off&attr171_1=off&normalization=compare&widget=227&x=0.34361651637399143&y=-0.21164589854130986 

There is no 1Dx or 1DxII to compare, but we know that if anything 1Dx was either equal to or slightly better than 6D for high ISO noise. I don't expect 1DxII to be any worse than 1Dx.


----------



## ehouli (Mar 26, 2016)

BRunner said:


> ehouli said:
> 
> 
> > scyrene said:
> ...



Nope, you should try harder, upload some RAWs and let's see


----------



## cazza132 (Mar 26, 2016)

Those bragging about the D750 - well from what I see here, even the 5DSR handles ISO12800 better than the lot. Not even it's native ISO :/ Actually, the D750 is the worst of the lot. Bit disappointed with the A7RII actually. And I think the 5DSR nudges out the 6D. Nothing retains the details in the greens like the 5DSR. All a close call all round though.
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/image-comparison/fullscreen?attr18=daylight&attr13_0=canon_eos5dsr&attr13_1=sony_a7rii&attr13_2=canon_eos6d&attr13_3=nikon_d750&attr15_0=raw&attr15_1=raw&attr15_2=raw&attr15_3=raw&attr16_0=12800&attr16_1=12800&attr16_2=12800&attr16_3=12800&attr171_0=off&attr171_1=off&normalization=compare&widget=227&x=0.7397947275730029&y=0.49156699537227466


----------



## cazza132 (Mar 26, 2016)

Have to say that I'm surprised by the 5DsR ISO12800 performance there  Maybe a full spectrum converted 5DsR is on the cards sooner than I thought!


----------



## cazza132 (Mar 26, 2016)

I know this is all off topic, but geez, the 5DsR really strides at ISO3200 (do most astro at that ISO). Why is the D750 even getting a mention. 6D easily holds in own against it at 2 years older!
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/image-comparison/fullscreen?attr18=daylight&attr13_0=canon_eos5dsr&attr13_1=sony_a7rii&attr13_2=canon_eos6d&attr13_3=nikon_d750&attr15_0=raw&attr15_1=raw&attr15_2=raw&attr15_3=raw&attr16_0=3200&attr16_1=3200&attr16_2=3200&attr16_3=3200&attr171_0=off&attr171_1=off&normalization=compare&widget=227&x=0.7397947275730029&y=0.49156699537227466


----------



## cgc (Mar 26, 2016)

Many thanks for your files!.

If you manage to upload a single ISO 100 CR2 file (I don't know if you are allowed to) I could quickly analize the low ISO dynamic range, using the same method applied to the 80D on this thread http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1419472. Likely the 1DX2 is even better than the 80D. We all are a lot of impatient to know how much Canon has improved.


----------



## ehouli (Mar 26, 2016)

cazza132 said:


> Those bragging about the D750 - well from what I see here, even the 5DSR handles ISO12800 better than the lot. Not even it's native ISO :/ Actually, the D750 is the worst of the lot. Bit disappointed with the A7RII actually. And I think the 5DSR nudges out the 6D. Nothing retains the details in the greens like the 5DSR. All a close call all round though.
> http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/image-comparison/fullscreen?attr18=daylight&attr13_0=canon_eos5dsr&attr13_1=sony_a7rii&attr13_2=canon_eos6d&attr13_3=nikon_d750&attr15_0=raw&attr15_1=raw&attr15_2=raw&attr15_3=raw&attr16_0=12800&attr16_1=12800&attr16_2=12800&attr16_3=12800&attr171_0=off&attr171_1=off&normalization=compare&widget=227&x=0.7397947275730029&y=0.49156699537227466



Geez, Really? Tell me, what are those color blotches all over the guy's forehead in the 5DsR and 6D? 

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/image-comparison/fullscreen?attr18=lowlight&attr13_0=canon_eos5dsr&attr13_1=canon_eos1dx&attr13_2=canon_eos6d&attr13_3=nikon_d750&attr15_0=raw&attr15_1=raw&attr15_2=raw&attr15_3=raw&attr16_0=12800&attr16_1=12800&attr16_2=12800&attr16_3=12800&attr171_0=off&attr171_1=off&normalization=compare&widget=227&x=-0.8881970162206794&y=-0.12866962936513843


----------



## BRunner (Mar 26, 2016)

ehouli said:


> Nope, you should try harder, upload some RAWs and let's see


Comparable D750 and 1DX RAWs from production cameras are free to download on imaging-resources.com... and preproduction 1DXII seems to be even better  I don't want to start any brand wars, I just think, that D750 is not in the same league with 1DX, D4s, D5 and A7S in terms of high ISO performance....


----------



## cazza132 (Mar 26, 2016)

They all have chroma noise, and my example shows detail strengths in the greens as opposed to pretty equal chroma noise on some dude's forehead - NR easily makes up there as required. Here is another example more about luma noise. Yes the 5Dsr does pretty good there. Res advantage is still holding at high ISO.
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/image-comparison/fullscreen?attr18=lowlight&attr13_0=canon_eos5dsr&attr13_1=canon_eos1dx&attr13_2=canon_eos6d&attr13_3=nikon_d750&attr15_0=raw&attr15_1=raw&attr15_2=raw&attr15_3=raw&attr16_0=12800&attr16_1=12800&attr16_2=12800&attr16_3=12800&attr171_0=off&attr171_1=off&normalization=compare&widget=227&x=-0.04889722482509228&y=0.29592585613110456


----------



## BRunner (Mar 26, 2016)

cgc said:


> Many thanks for your files!.
> 
> If you manage to upload a single ISO 100 CR2 file (I don't know if you are allowed to) I could quickly analize the low ISO dynamic range, using the same method applied to the 80D on this thread http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1419472. Likely the 1DX2 is even better than the 80D. We all are a lot of impatient to know how much Canon has improved.



You have PM on fredmiranda forum.


----------



## cazza132 (Mar 26, 2016)

And at low ISO, the 5DsR blasts the lot - how's the moire in everything - ironic hey. D750 has a shitgo there :/
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/image-comparison/fullscreen?attr18=lowlight&attr13_0=canon_eos5dsr&attr13_1=canon_eos1dx&attr13_2=canon_eos6d&attr13_3=nikon_d750&attr15_0=raw&attr15_1=raw&attr15_2=raw&attr15_3=raw&attr16_0=100&attr16_1=100&attr16_2=100&attr16_3=100&attr171_0=off&attr171_1=off&normalization=compare&widget=227&x=-0.04889722482509228&y=0.29592585613110456


----------



## BRunner (Mar 26, 2016)

ehouli said:


> Nope, you should try harder, upload some RAWs and let's see



DPReview use Adobe for their image comparison tool, but C1 does definitely much better job with Canon RAWs and visibly better with D4s... Yet even on not so "Canon friendly" site DPR is, 1DX shows better performance than D750...

With C1 it's tough between D4s and 1DX... Nikon is slightly noisier in blue and green channels, Canon is noisier in red channel...


----------



## cazza132 (Mar 26, 2016)

ISO 51200 - D4s is a clear winner there. Interesting how the 1Dx beats the 6D. D750 lags miserably there - not a chance!


----------



## mclaren777 (Mar 26, 2016)

cgc said:


> If you manage to upload a single ISO 100 CR2 file, I could quickly analyze the low ISO dynamic range, using the same method applied to the 80D...



That would make me exceedingly happy!


----------



## Diltiazem (Mar 27, 2016)

BRunner said:


> ehouli said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, you should try harder, upload some RAWs and let's see
> ...



Bottom one with C1? D750 surely is worst.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 27, 2016)

Nooooooooo! Wrong! It can't be! There is NOTHING better than my D750!


----------



## clicstudio (Mar 27, 2016)

Took the liberty to run the 51200 images thru Imagenomic's Noiseware 5 in Photoshop CC.
Not bad at all. The kind of noise pattern the 1DX2 generates is easily corrected.
I would never use such high ISO but it's good to know the camera can deliver.


----------



## clicstudio (Mar 27, 2016)

one more


----------



## TheSpoiler72 (Mar 27, 2016)

These pictures are all horrible. Nothing appears to be in focus and the picture seems to really break down at even iso 6400. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Pompo (Mar 27, 2016)

clicstudio said:


> one more



wow this done with Imagenomic's Noiseware 5 did an amazing job at cleaning it up @ 50k!!!!! I think I need to get that software!!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 27, 2016)

TheSpoiler72 said:


> These pictures are all horrible. Nothing appears to be in focus and the picture seems to really break down at even iso 6400. Am I missing something here?



Oh you're missing something alright.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Mar 27, 2016)

Higher ISOs are certainly well controlled, but I was rather disappointed with the 4000 ISO sampe @ 3.5


----------



## hubie (Mar 27, 2016)

600 $ for a wireless transmitter... you are being robbed guys 8)


----------



## zim (Mar 27, 2016)

Great efforts guys most appreciated
From what I'm seeing here the 1dx2 and C1 are going to be an incredible combination!
As I said elsewhere if I could afford it I'd get it, can't wait for the 5d4 ;D


----------



## JMZawodny (Mar 27, 2016)

Pompo said:


> clicstudio said:
> 
> 
> > one more
> ...



I am not impressed by the NR Noiseware provides. Has anyone run these images through Prime NR in DXO? I'm willing to give it a go - just need the 25600 and 51200 raw files.


----------



## Pompo (Mar 27, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> Pompo said:
> 
> 
> > clicstudio said:
> ...



BRnner has the raw files I'd be very interested in seeing if Prime NR would work even better! Searc in previous posts from him in this thread.


----------



## clicstudio (Mar 27, 2016)

[quote author]
I am not impressed by the NR Noiseware provides. Has anyone run these images through Prime NR in DXO? I'm willing to give it a go - just need the 25600 and 51200 raw files.
[/quote]
Not impressed? Why? These are just jpgs and still they look fantastic with Noiseware. What's the problem?


----------



## JMZawodny (Mar 27, 2016)

clicstudio said:


> Not impressed? Why? These are just jpgs and still they look fantastic with Noiseware. What's the problem?



Personal preference, I just expect more out of my SW.


----------



## karmal67 (Mar 27, 2016)

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1421137


----------



## JMZawodny (Mar 27, 2016)

Pompo said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > Pompo said:
> ...



DXO can't open the Raw files yet. I also do not Rent Adobe CC. There must be a way ...


----------



## karmal67 (Mar 27, 2016)

Both adobe cc digital photo professional now open the raw fil of 1dx II
http://www.canon.it/support/consumer_products/products/cameras/digital_slr/eos-1d_x_mark_ii.aspx?type=download&language=&os=MAC%20OS%20X


----------



## JMZawodny (Mar 27, 2016)

karmal67 said:


> Both adobe cc digital photo professional now open the raw fil of 1dx II
> http://www.canon.it/support/consumer_products/products/cameras/digital_slr/eos-1d_x_mark_ii.aspx?type=download&language=&os=MAC%20OS%20X



Thanks for the link. Glad they accepted the serial number from my 7D2 to allow the download.


----------



## JMZawodny (Mar 27, 2016)

Well I can't run Prime on them yet, but I was able to compare the ISO 51200 images from the 1Dx2 side-by-side with the ISO 6400 images from my 5D2. Much to my joy, the noise appears to be quite comparable, subjectively. As others have noted, the grain of the 1Dx2's noise seems finer. I need to export those images in a format I can get into my own custom SW to do a quantitative analysis. It was very clear to me that the noise at ISO 25600 was much less than the 5D2 @ 6400. Since I know what Prime NR can do for my 5D2 images, these high ISO images from the 1Dx2 should clean up very nicely. I did not expect to see what appears to be a nearly 3 Stop improvement. The 1Dx2 is going to be a spectacular performer!

A side note: I'm not a big user of DPP and was appalled by the artifacts generated by their Noise Reduction algorithm.


----------



## karmal67 (Mar 27, 2016)

I normally use ACR or lightroom ... dpp I have a little abandoned


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 27, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> Well I can't run Prime on them yet, but I was able to compare the ISO 51200 images from the 1Dx2 side-by-side with the ISO 6400 images from my 5D2. Much to my joy the noise appears, subjectively, to be quite comparable, although as others have noted, the grain of the 1Dx2's noise seems finer. I need to export those images in a format I can get into my own custom SW to do a quantitative analysis. It was very clear to me that the noise at ISO 25600 was much less than the 5D2 @ 6400. Since I know what Prime NR can do for my 5D2 images, these high ISO images from the 1Dx2 should clean up very nicely. I did not expect to see what appears to be a nearly 3 Stop improvement. The 1Dx2 is going to be a spectacular performer!
> 
> A side note: I'm not a big user of DPP and was appalled by the artifacts generated by their Noise Reduction algorithm.



I use DPP since I have yet to invest in other software. So my level of understanding is limited but I've felt that the lens specific sharpening really did well. I'd really love to see exactly what these artifacts are that I should look for. Any chance you could post a sample or two of what DPP is doing in this realm that is poor?

Jack

Jack


----------



## JMZawodny (Mar 27, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > Well I can't run Prime on them yet, but I was able to compare the ISO 51200 images from the 1Dx2 side-by-side with the ISO 6400 images from my 5D2. Much to my joy the noise appears, subjectively, to be quite comparable, although as others have noted, the grain of the 1Dx2's noise seems finer. I need to export those images in a format I can get into my own custom SW to do a quantitative analysis. It was very clear to me that the noise at ISO 25600 was much less than the 5D2 @ 6400. Since I know what Prime NR can do for my 5D2 images, these high ISO images from the 1Dx2 should clean up very nicely. I did not expect to see what appears to be a nearly 3 Stop improvement. The 1Dx2 is going to be a spectacular performer!
> ...



When setting the Luminance noise reduction to high values DPP begins to strongly blur the image and edges develop halos or displaced replicas - ghosts.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 28, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > JMZawodny said:
> ...



Thanks. Can you give me some numbers or position settings that this starts to happen. Recently, I've decided that with the 6D I simply don't like shooting over ISO 1250. In that case I use zero luminance but bump the chrominance up a bit from default. Generally with my 300 2.8 II, I set the lens sharpening to 65. The sharpness strength - 3, fineness - 7, threshold - 3.

This would be typical of most of my posted shots. Obviously, I would like to be able to increase the ISO with a 1DX II - have trouble imagining the opportunities that ISO 25 600 would provide!!. Unfortunately, due to the politeness of CR folk,  I don't get the critical feedback that might help me do better (generally). Sure we all like praise but all it provides is encouragement, not a formula for improvement. 

Jack


----------



## JMZawodny (Mar 28, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks. Can you give me some numbers or position settings that this starts to happen. Recently, I've decided that with the 6D I simply don't like shooting over ISO 1250. In that case I use zero luminance but bump the chrominance up a bit from default. Generally with my 300 2.8 II, I set the lens sharpening to 65. The sharpness strength - 3, fineness - 7, threshold - 3.
> 
> This would be typical of most of my posted shots. Obviously, I would like to be able to increase the ISO with a 1DX II - have trouble imagining the opportunities that ISO 25 600 would provide!!. Unfortunately, due to the politeness of CR folk,  I don't get the critical feedback that might help me do better (generally). Sure we all like praise but all it provides is encouragement, not a formula for improvement.
> 
> Jack



All of the default settings for noise and sharpening were set to zero. I only adjusted the two sliders in the noise section. Chroma was at ~12. This artifact appeared rapidly when the Lumi slider approached 18. Admittedly that was an aggressive setting. These artifacts tell you quite a bit about the algorithm they use. I like to use wavelets in some of my own custom NR code. Anyway, we might be getting a little bit off topic here.

BTW: I often shoot ISO 6400 with my 300L f/2.8 II @ f/2.8 and ~1/30 second using only available light. I can't wait to put the extra couple of stops to work.

Joe


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 28, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Can you give me some numbers or position settings that this starts to happen. Recently, I've decided that with the 6D I simply don't like shooting over ISO 1250. In that case I use zero luminance but bump the chrominance up a bit from default. Generally with my 300 2.8 II, I set the lens sharpening to 65. The sharpness strength - 3, fineness - 7, threshold - 3.
> ...



Thanks for that. I take whatever free advice I can get! I had a couple real good days shooting eagles with the 1D4, one day at ISO 600 and one at 800 and I came to regret the ISO 800 shots. After the 6D that aspect of the 1D4 was quite disappointing. Admittedly, I'm not up on post processing so I guess some energy has to directed to that soon.

Jack


----------



## jdavis37 (Mar 28, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks for that. I take whatever free advice I can get! I had a couple real good days shooting eagles with the 1D4, one day at ISO 600 and one at 800 and I came to regret the ISO 800 shots. After the 6D that aspect of the 1D4 was quite disappointing. Admittedly, I'm not up on post processing so I guess some energy has to directed to that soon.
> 
> Jack



Not that I am super efficient when it comes to NR but I typically use 2 products after RAW conversion.. Topaz Denoise (my overall preference) and Nik Dfine 2 (now free). (DXO's PRIME engine is outside of this post though overall is a VERY good product).

This is a long youtube video but it shows how to use Topaz denoise outside of its presets. I have had good success with following this type of workflow:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3V2_9c2Oz4'

Other products probably work just as well. I have never done NR via ACR or DPP as I dislike the overall appearance. DeNoise and Dfine (I use Dfine to selectively reduce noise only in the bokeh regions via color selection) have given me a lot more control over detail retention and selective noise reduction (versus removal).

Good luck with the files. While the photos were less than "great" I felt these real world examples will help many see what they can expect with the camera in their hands versus very controlled settings showing the best the camera can do. I very much appreciate the original poster for helping people see what the camera can do in realistic and uncontrolled conditions! John


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 28, 2016)

jdavis37, thanks for the link. It was educational for me.

Jack


----------



## karmal67 (Mar 28, 2016)

Looking good some photos in the initial post some ni seems to have the focus problems or not?


----------



## JMZawodny (Mar 28, 2016)

I was able to get a tiff version into DXO, but Prime NR is not an option for non-Raw files. Anyway, here is the result of their "normal" noise reduction algorithm with both the chroma and lumi sliders maxed out with an ISO 51200 image from the 1Dx2. Still visible noise in this 100% crop, but you can still see how much sharper the details are than with DPP. I'm still convinced Prime NR will polish these files nicely.


----------



## Diko (Mar 28, 2016)

A nice show. Thanks! 

Could you upload a few RAW DR tests? Thanks!


----------

